# Does anyone know about changing '96 Maxima Timing Belt?



## HojoMaxima (Nov 11, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone out there knows which parts exactly that I need to change my timing belt. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

You have a timing chain. no belt to replace. Keep oil changed and do regular tuneups on it and the engine will outlast the rest of the car.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

if you're hearing any clicking noise under your hood, you are either low on oil, or your timing chain tensioner is going out. the timing chain is supposed to have a life time warranty, but the tensioner (driven by oil pressure) does not. It's a cheap part ($50) but it's far from easy to change.

Don't worry cause it doesn't go out very often. it's a rare occurance.


----------

